# what do you all do for fun in China?



## Bekka (Feb 22, 2014)

Would like to know how you all survive in China. Do you find it easy to meet other expats? Online or otherwise? If so which sites do you use?

Any other info you can give me on hobbies, sports or dining out in Guangzhou especially.

Cheers


----------



## Sizzling (Aug 29, 2013)

Meeting other expats is very easy in China, because most people are new and eager to make friends. On the downside, many people leave quickly again as well, so you better be ready to make new friends again quickly then.
Any expat bar works, not sure which online sites are good for Guangzhou, but I am sure there is an expat forum there


----------

